# Opera Mini Giving Troubles



## Imperial_Raj (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm using Opera Mini 6 on my Nokia 5233. Its really fast and offers great browsing experience. But he problem with it is that it cannot download files larger than 1 MB. Even Opera Mini 5 had the same problem.
  Now, I wanted to know if anyone else is facing the same problem. Also, what's the cause of this problem and what's the solution.
   Thanks.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 24, 2011)

^^ never really faced this... i have downloaded files as large as 40 mb


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 24, 2011)

I think it's the problem with your connection. Which operator are you on?? Try using with some diff. operator's SIM.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2011)

Definitely operator problem. I regularly download files of size 10 mb and greater


----------



## Imperial_Raj (Apr 24, 2011)

I use a BSNL SIM card. Although I can download large files from the native browser of my phone, but Opera is a requirement as it is really fast. 
Also, is there any other browser recommendation?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2011)

Nope. You may try Bolt but it eats away battery life.
Also, there is UC Browser. I dont like it.


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 24, 2011)

I think there is some setting problem. U may have to change some setting to allow files larger more than 1mb. Or it maybe a operator problem also such as in airtel if u use Airtel wap as ur AP then it cant dnld large files.



Imperial_Raj said:


> Hello everyone, I'm using Opera Mini 6 on my Nokia 5233. Its really fast and offers great browsing experience. But he problem with it is that it cannot download files larger than 1 MB. Even Opera Mini 5 had the same problem.
> Now, I wanted to know if anyone else is facing the same problem. Also, what's the cause of this problem and what's the solution.
> Thanks.





Can u tell me exactly wht does it show when u try to dnld files larger than 1mb?



thetechfreak said:


> Nope. You may try Bolt but it eats away battery life.
> Also, there is UC Browser. I dont like it.




Bolt sucks. I dnt undrstnd why so many people like bolt. Ive tried bolt many times. On my samsung marine and nokia 2690. It has got many glitches. It works very slow on my N73. They could make an symbian version. Bolt renders the pages very roughly and sometimes gets stuck at 20%. Strange but ive never seen mention such problems mentioned at any forum. Opera mini is best. UC has very bad UI but i like the dnld manager. it dnlds faster than opera mini at times.


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2011)

Try out Opera Mobile then. Enable Opera Turbo in it.

PS: I can download big files with Opera Mini.


----------



## Imperial_Raj (Apr 25, 2011)

ico said:


> Try out Opera Mobile then. Enable Opera Turbo in it.
> 
> PS: I can download big files with Opera Mini.



I've tried Opera Mobile but the same problem persists.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 25, 2011)

Actually from past few days, even happens to me.
Happens regularly when I download files and get error after a while saying'error downloading'
or when I view a webpage I get'Problem reading from server'


Its completely a fault of Network.


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 25, 2011)

Imperial_Raj said:


> I use a BSNL SIM card. Although I can download large files from the native browser of my phone, but Opera is a requirement as it is really fast.
> Also, is there any other browser recommendation?


In options, are you running Opera in Socket mode or HTTP ?


----------



## sygeek (Apr 25, 2011)

I think I had the same problem. It usually took 2-5 minutes until the download actually started. What I did was minimize the download and just continue with my work.


----------



## lm2k (Apr 28, 2011)

I use opera mini 5 on se elm but havent downloaded any file larger than 50mb. Use uc web browser to download really huge files say above 1gb,it can pause and resume downloads.but when the phone  turns off due to very low battery,the downloading file gets corrupt.


----------



## Imperial_Raj (Apr 28, 2011)

Sid_hooda said:


> In options, are you running Opera in Socket mode or HTTP ?



In HTTP Mode.


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 29, 2011)

also check for  download location.   opera mini  don't have the option to change download location.

may be its storing in phone memory  instead  of memory card!, and running out of space!,


----------



## himangshu (Apr 29, 2011)

*@**khmadhu*: 

Opera Mini has the option of download location.


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 29, 2011)

himangshu said:


> *@**khmadhu*:
> 
> Opera Mini has the option of download location.




really..?  
6 months back I tried many times  in my 5800, but by default it was storing in phone memory..  looked every where, no option..  

recently they might have added..


----------



## himangshu (Apr 29, 2011)

> really..?
> 6 months back I tried many times in my 5800, but by default it was storing in phone memory.. looked every where, no option..
> 
> recently they might have added..





It was available from Opera Mini 4


----------



## Imperial_Raj (Apr 30, 2011)

khmadhu said:


> really..?
> 6 months back I tried many times  in my 5800, but by default it was storing in phone memory..  looked every where, no option..
> 
> recently they might have added..



Well, actually as soon as you click a file to download, it gives you a drop-down box to choose a download location.


----------

